# crash sensor side airbag????



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

I posted this in the vag-com forum but no one has gotten back to me yet so i figured i try here too here is the codes... Maybe im just not asking the right questions?
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW5 0003
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 01317
2 Faults Found:
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180) 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent

im wondering if anyone knows where i could start to look to fix this problem. Are the sensors under the seats bad? Control module? Wireing? The airbag light came on when my roomate had my car and some how it got flooded on the driver side floor (sunroof was open)







so im guessing it will be that switch cause it got wet but i could be rong, and why is the other side popping up to?
Is there a way to test the crash sensors to see if they work properly?


----------



## ikomprz (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: crash sensor side airbag???? (amek0n3)*

dude, I have the exact same problem. Driver side got flooded and my fault codes are exactly like yours. 
Mind sharing how you fixed yours? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vertriebler (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: crash sensor side airbag???? (ikomprz)*

Hello,
So i have the same problem:
01222 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Passenger Side (G180)
Crash sensor is situated under the seat, under the rug. I cut the rug and got it. My car was not flooded but had a moisture around the sensor. To the sensor there are two wires - violet and brown. One of them is 8.5 V input from airbag module. The other is output to the airbag module. I don't know which unit(V, A, Om) i should measure to the second wire. How can i check whether this sensor is working or not ?


----------

